# New cabinet conversion, need help!



## snakes123 (Jun 15, 2011)

It was council clean up yesterday and i was walking to school and saw a cabinet i thought would make a good arboreal enclosure. So i rang my mum to get it.

It had a wet backboard so i replaced it with some melamine. Its all looking good, but now i need to know what to do with it. I would like to know how i put lights in it. Can someone design something and post it? The dimensions are L:48cm W:48cm H:114

Sorry pics are not working.

Thanks


----------



## Virides (Jun 15, 2011)

Very hard to design something when you can't see what you are designing around. Pics will definately help and you will probably get alot more effective feedback.


----------



## damian83 (Jun 15, 2011)

can you use condute to hide the wiring? you more than likely would want to screw the lights to the ceiling


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 15, 2011)

It wounds pretty narrow. The easiest lighting solution I've found is to get under cabinet LED lighting from Bunnings and put that in. It doesn't need to be installed by an electrician and it doesn't need a light cage because it doesn't get hot. I got two different types for $40 each. Check out my thread about fixing up a unit from Vinnies to see photos. http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/fixing-pine-unit-vinnies-160128/


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Here sorry its not the best photo, well its probably the worst you have seen  I just made a photo bucket account.

Enclosure conversion picture by snakes1231 - Photobucket

And yes that is glass on the front door

Bump..Need help, ive got the weekend to finish it.


----------

